# 3D Sublimation Machine where to buy?



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy a good 3D Sublimation machine in the USA? 

Thank you


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

AFAIK no one in the US has them ready to ship. I know of three companies testing them right now, but no one is shipping yet. We bought ours in China.


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, whats a good one to buy and from who? I'm a little afraid to spend a big amount of cash from websites in china, since I never have and don't know if its safe.... Lol 

Thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Photomugs has one,, they are in California,, here is the link PhotoMugs.com - Coffee Mugs, Promotional Products, Shot Glasses, Beer Mugs, Canvas Bags, Personalized Gifts , Water Bottles


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Cobra12513 said:


> Oh, whats a good one to buy and from who? I'm a little afraid to spend a big amount of cash from websites in china, since I never have and don't know if its safe.... Lol
> 
> Thanks


I cant give a recommendation. The company we purchased ours from sat on the order for two months while playing games with tracking numbers. We finally got it 7 weeks late and right after we received it they dropped the price of the package we bough by a third.

No recommendation at all.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

The Ricoh GX7000 is a good sub printer.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

jwcollect said:


> The Ricoh GX7000 is a good sub printer.


He's asking about vacuum sublimators, not dye sub printers.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

plan b said:


> Photomugs has one,, they are in California,, here is the link PhotoMugs.com - Coffee Mugs, Promotional Products, Shot Glasses, Beer Mugs, Canvas Bags, Personalized Gifts , Water Bottles


 
I ordered one at the SGIA show 4 months ago and have not heard a word from these guys. NOT GOOD


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow Dave,, they are just about 70 miles away,, you want me to go up there and ask them whats up?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

skdave said:


> I ordered one at the SGIA show 4 months ago and have not heard a word from these guys. NOT GOOD


I almost bought theirs. I was trying to work out a deal to buy the sample unit they had with them. I went with one of the other companies there at the show. Only a slightly better experience.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

No Roger, I ordered about $10,000. worth of other stuff from them and I want to ship it all at the same time. I would not give them a deposit at the SGIA untill the whole order is ready to ship. Thank you for offering to help. I am now considering making my own out of a used pizza oven which will double as a mug oven.. Nothing else to them once a make the vacuum table fixture.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

headfirst said:


> I almost bought theirs. I was trying to work out a deal to buy the sample unit they had with them. I went with one of the other companies there at the show. Only a slightly better experience.


 They are hard to deal with.


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

At this point any recomendation is good, im new to this and to the forums... Thanks

I basicly need everything the printer, 3D Sublimation machine, supplies... 

Here is my story (idea) i want to start a small 3D Sublimation business for cell phone cases, maybe more but for now that... I been looking at the ricoh 3300 or something like that, and the plotter cutter Expert 24, but im more interested in the 3D Sublimation Machine for cell phone cases and the printer to print with...


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't remember the name of the printer but I saw one at the ISS show in Atlantic city last year. Check out one of the shows.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

So I've had some PM's from this thread here asking me about my experience buying a 3D or Vacuum Sublimator from China. It's not for the faint of heart... Here is my experience with it...

It was a miserable experience. We ordered our press at the SGIA show in October. We were told it was ready a couple weeks later and we sent our money. 

A week later we were told that they sent ours out to another customer and they would get a new one ready to ship within 10 days. 

After 12 days I asked for a status update and they told me that it had shipped out the night before by UPS. They gave me a tracking number that UPS said was valid but not in use at the moment. The Vacuum Sub manufacturer told us that UPS china was really busy with the holidays (it was early December by now) and they hadn't had a chance to key the tracking number data in but the shipment is on its way.

A week later when I inquired about the status of the shipment they told me it was held up in the Port of LA strikes. 

A week or so after that I received an email telling me that the unit had actually never left the country, that UPS was so backlogged that they had returned the unit to the manufacturer and the manufacturer decided to ship it DHL now but they would do me a favor and not charge me extra for it. The unit arrived a few days later on Dec 21. Too late for the holiday season.

So when we got the crates open there was a pile of parts in bags that hadn't been installed. we had to spend a day assembling part of a press that came without any instructions or paperwork at all. 

After getting it assembled we powered the unit on and immediately tripped the circuit it was on. There was no documentation and nothing on the machine indicating the power draw. We had an electrician friend come out and take a look at it and found that the machine they sent us was wired with a 110V plug but pulled 30 amps. That's not even a legal power configuration in the US.

We had the electrician rewire the unit for a 125V plug and then setup a 125/30 drop for us and we were finally able to get the machine up and running.

Without any instructions or documentation we had to go through dozens of cases before we were able to get a process in place to yield consistent results.

Beyond all of the import hassles and the fact that you're going to have to send money to another country without any recourse if they don't ship you are going to need to be very experienced with sublimation to get your production process in place.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Was that company located in the upstair area of tthe show by J TECH? as you walk in to the right. Were they selling green mug wraps? I had a feeling about them.


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

HeadFirst, what was the the company so no one deals with them...?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Cobra12513 said:


> HeadFirst, what was the the company so no one deals with them...?


Sorry, no names.


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

Has any of you try or delt with Microtec and the Vaccum 2 or 3 models?


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like Coastal has them available now here:
3D Sublimation Vacuum Heat Press

I called them up and talked to them about it. They don't have the supplies (i.e. phone cases, mugs) yet as they are still testing them out to find out the right temp and stuff. Looks like it's from Microtech from doing a google search.


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah, I saw them at costal but they are way over charging for it... You can order the, straight from microtech for $600 and shipping for like $200 a well saving of over $400 just to ordering them from them...


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

headfirst,

what do you think of the quality of print you are getting in terms of even coverage, colors, is there blurriness as it wraps around the sides? do the cases seem to be a good quality? did you buy the kind that uses a film or paper? 

appreciate any answers or thoughts you can offer.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

mel58 said:


> headfirst,
> 
> what do you think of the quality of print you are getting in terms of even coverage, colors, is there blurriness as it wraps around the sides? do the cases seem to be a good quality? did you buy the kind that uses a film or paper?
> 
> appreciate any answers or thoughts you can offer.


The things you're asking about have little to do with the machine and have everythng to do with your production process and the people you have running the machines.

Ours uses paper. It took about a month of trial and error( and a couple hundred cases) to create a process that yields consistent results.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Cobra12513 said:


> Yeah, I saw them at costal but they are way over charging for it... You can order the, straight from microtech for $600 and shipping for like $200 a well saving of over $400 just to ordering them from them...


That's a pretty short sighted answer. We bought all of our vacuum sub equipment in china, not for price, but because no one over here sells them.

Before buying from China make sure you can deal with no support, no warranty, no replacement parts, no manual and no recourse at all if you receive a box of mismatched parts and no paperwork.

It's not like buying in the US. You're going to send a big chunk of money through a bank wire transfer and one to three months later a machine is going to arrive. Hopefully. No refunds, no returns. Who are you going to call if you have a problem? The state department? There is no recourse at all. 

Why buy it from a respectable company in the US? Warranty protection? Telephone support? Tested electrical components that won't burn your shop down? FTC protections? The ability to pay with a credit card? The list goes on and on.

If we would have had the option of buying our gear in the states I would have happily paid more than double for it.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

headfirst,

thanks for the reply. I did try another system from octi-tech where you sublimate directly to a case. I bought 2000 cases so really did give it a good try before dumping the system with probably a couple hundred cases left.

for the price of the machine thats being quoted (under $2k) I'd probably still give this a go but I'd like some idea going in this tiime if I will have the same problems as before.

practically eveyrthing I sell is a device case. I sold close to 25,000 cases last year and I do know about going through hundreds of cases to get exactly the results I can live with  and I went through several employees running the machines and NEVER found someone who could duplicate the quality I wanted besides myself.

thats one reason I am considering also a flatbed printer for around $40k. I'd be willing to spend that money if it is a machine anyone can run.

with the octi-tech, it just took too much time to tape each case and only able to do 4 at a time in a heat press. starting around oct thru dec I was doing 100-200 cases a day and that is when I decided to completely ditch octi-tech. there just isn't enough hours in the day to tape all of those when I can't find employees who can duplicate my attention to detail (and I admit I am ultra picky).

but, being ultra picky has worked for me and this has been very successful. One of my biggest problems is that my cases are all personalized so each unique and absolutely must be centered. my customers aren't at all lenient about that. 

after using this, do you think there would be any benefits to buying the type of machine that uses film instead?

do you think it would be worth the money to buy the flat bed? I'm more than willing to pay the price for those but I really like the look of the 3d and feel like they would be more successful (perhaps). also, with these cheap 3d machines coming out, I may HAVE to offer 3d if all of my competition does (i sell strictly online).

I really appreciate your thoughts sinice you have used one of these. I was reading on the uk dye sub forum a post by one guy saying he still didn't have satisfactory results from his  and his story was almost as much a nightmare in terms of every getting the machine as yours is.

thank you,

Melinda


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

mel58 said:


> I really appreciate your thoughts sinice you have used one of these. I was reading on the uk dye sub forum a post by one guy saying he still didn't have satisfactory results from his  and his story was almost as much a nightmare in terms of every getting the machine as yours is.
> 
> thank you,
> 
> Melinda


Melinda, We're high volumes as well with a combination of 3D sublimation and traditional. We provide back-end fulfillment for a bunch of companies in different parts of the world. 

If I don't sound encouraging about the technology it's because I havent found anything that works great. Everything we've bought is "almost there" and we have to heavily customize and build process around it to get the results our customers demand. 

I have yet to find an out of the box solution. After spending two hours on the phone yesterday looking for a new supplier for heavier blanket silicone that won't be as prone to failure I decided I might start developing my own. They are relatively simple machines after all.


I'll send you a PM and see if I can't help you out.


----------



## membrane (Feb 14, 2013)

Is there a difference between vacuum ovens and a 3d sublimation machine? Seems to be the same thing, just a fancy new name.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

membrane said:


> Is there a difference between vacuum ovens and a 3d sublimation machine? Seems to be the same thing, just a fancy new name.


The only type of vacuum over I know of is a lab oven. These are different, they use a silicone blanket and a vacuum pump to form the dye sub transfer sheet to the object you are sublimating.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

sublideck is one company that makes the vacuum oven but I ran across another one other day. can't remember the name

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyAhnkpjOcw[/media]


----------



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Any new system out there that are worth looking at yet?


----------



## RossGetincased (Jun 6, 2013)

Cobra12513 said:


> Does anyone know where to buy a good 3D Sublimation machine in the USA?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Everyone, i was posting on here a while ago but have a new email now. Getincased bought a system from IDT-systems, its pretty expensive but you get what you pay for, i get all our cases and film from them and again not cheap but the best i have found. I was speaking with the CEO Peter and it was pretty painless, i currently get around 95%+ yield. Cant complain to much.
IDT-systems.com
contact me if you want me to put you in touch.
[email protected]


----------



## RossGetincased (Jun 6, 2013)

headfirst said:


> I almost bought theirs. I was trying to work out a deal to buy the sample unit they had with them. I went with one of the other companies there at the show. Only a slightly better experience.


Your just down the road from IDT-systems!! Why dont you give them an email. I have a 10.2 system from them for Getincased and we produce around 300 phone cases a day. I tried the Chinese machines but with this stuff it looks so bad when done cheaply!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

RossGetincased said:


> Your just down the road from IDT-systems!! Why dont you give them an email. I have a 10.2 system from them for Getincased and we produce around 300 phone cases a day. I tried the Chinese machines but with this stuff it looks so bad when done cheaply!


I was just on their website and it says they're in the UK. We're pretty far from there.


----------



## RossGetincased (Jun 6, 2013)

headfirst said:


> I was just on their website and it says they're in the UK. We're pretty far from there.



Yes head office is UK but i have been dealing with John in Minneapolis and Harry in Milwaukee.
If you email me i can send you the contacts:
[email protected]
They offer a fulfillment service as well.


----------



## albertch (Jun 8, 2013)

hi, melinda, i saw their video, it seems they don't need to tape each tape using film like china vacuum press, right? thanks

albert


----------



## rossincased (Sep 12, 2011)

albertch said:


> hi, melinda, i saw their video, it seems they don't need to tape each tape using film like china vacuum press, right? thanks
> 
> albert


Hi, Yeah thats right, its all done via transfer film and vacuum forming. I am not on here as a salesman but i am willing to give any info from my experiences.

Thanks,

Ross


----------



## albertch (Jun 8, 2013)

rossincased said:


> Hi, Yeah thats right, its all done via transfer film and vacuum forming. I am not on here as a salesman but i am willing to give any info from my experiences.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ross


hi, ross, thanks, if any information available, that will be very appreciated, i wish to know will the film machine will have the shape curve, now i am testing the machine from china which using paper but it's very easy to get shape curve, thanks

albert


----------



## rossincased (Sep 12, 2011)

albertch said:


> hi, ross, thanks, if any information available, that will be very appreciated, i wish to know will the film machine will have the shape curve, now i am testing the machine from china which using paper but it's very easy to get shape curve, thanks
> 
> albert


Hi Albert,

I had one of those systems from China and its ok to produce small numbers but i was having problems with certain colors and it takes ages to line each one up if the need to be the same. Please email me and i can give you more info. [email protected].
Here is the Youtube link for the machine i have, i can produce about 400 on an 8 hour shift, its expensive but i have used every system and this is by far the simplest!! [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llnTCkjcQWM[/media]


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

rossincased said:


> Hi Albert,
> 
> I had one of those systems from China and its ok to produce small numbers but i was having problems with certain colors and it takes ages to line each one up if the need to be the same. Please email me and i can give you more info. [email protected].
> Here is the Youtube link for the machine i have, i can produce about 400 on an 8 hour shift, its expensive but i have used every system and this is by far the simplest!! [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llnTCkjcQWM[/media]


Does it only do phone covers or can it also transfer to tablet covers?


----------



## terik (Jun 21, 2013)

I just stumbled on this thread, and have been reading with great interest. These sound exactly like the custom built autoclaves I have from a prior business. The design is a bit different on the machines I am seeing while Googling, but exact same concept of vacuum bagging the product, then heating. My autoclaves, in addition can be pressurized.


----------



## Brymhar (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi I'm trying to sell my 3d vacuum machine and heat press machine great for sublimation. email me at pm me for details. thanks


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Brymhar said:


> Hi I'm trying to sell my 3d vacuum machine and heat press machine great for sublimation. email me at pm me for details. thanks


Just sent you a PM. Let me know what you have.


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

i don't know what to do with my machine... If i should sell it or keep it, but i really want to get into this business i will for sure take headfirst advice... I will buy that heat press you mention firsthead... I will do the traditional cases even dough i love the 3d cases but not sure if is me the machine or what but i will go baby steps traditional cases with the equipment you mention and start from there i wish we had a USA Supplier... Anyone willing to invite me to ISS in Long Beach lol. Seems i can'g go since i dont have a company... Sad!

Love this forum!!!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Cobra12513 said:


> i don't know what to do with my machine... If i should sell it or keep it, but i really want to get into this business i will for sure take headfirst advice... I will buy that heat press you mention firsthead


I could be wrong here but I'm pretty sure I told you not to buy a vacuum heat press.



Cobra12513 said:


> I will do the traditional cases even dough i love the 3d cases but not sure if is me the machine or what but i will go baby steps traditional cases with the equipment you mention and start from there i wish we had a USA Supplier...


If you already have a machine what are you going on about? Start making cases and learning how to use it!


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

Look what i found, maybe this process is better... I had problems with quality with mine before, but i blame the printer at lease i hope thats the problem, seems like the film process is better... 

Headfirst i bought that vacuum press like 10 months ago... But i think i will try the traditional way if i cant get a 3d printer that works....


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK19xNA2xYA[/media]

has anyone had any success with this press or should i not bother wasting my time...


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Cobra12513 said:


> Look what i found, maybe this process is better... I had problems with quality with mine before, but i blame the printer at lease i hope thats the problem, seems like the film process is better...
> 
> Headfirst i bought that vacuum press like 10 months ago... But i think i will try the traditional way if i cant get a 3d printer that works....
> 
> ...


I have the same machine in that video and it never worked. I've talked to some people that have had luck with it. Good luck, I'd like to hear if it works out.


----------



## membrane (Feb 14, 2013)

Cobra12513 said:


> Look what i found, maybe this process is better... I had problems with quality with mine before, but i blame the printer at lease i hope thats the problem, seems like the film process is better...
> 
> Headfirst i bought that vacuum press like 10 months ago... But i think i will try the traditional way if i cant get a 3d printer that works....
> 
> ...


I have this exact machine from this company. It's garbage. Mine has been sitting broken after only been used sparingly.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

membrane said:


> I have this exact machine from this company. It's garbage. Mine has been sitting broken after only been used sparingly.


Likewise. It's not bad for mugs though. Just not with the mug wraps they sell with it that don't fit in the machine.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

This machine i buy from http;//wwwdesign92.com real nice and good price
There are a lot of sublimation blanks on the shop to

Regards,

Rob van westrop
Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Westrop said:


> This machine i buy from http;//wwwdesign92.com real nice and good price
> There are a lot of sublimation blanks on the shop to


How does it work for you? Care to share the settings you use?


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

The press works fine for us.
Most of the time i used 195 degrees celsius and about 8 minutes.
I set heat on top and bottom, warm up then put the product in, get vacuum and start the timer. I make almost all the products in it. Sometimes when the product is soft, i use a plate of glas under it. I use it more then a year now and make the most phonecovers, clock, computermouses, and many more

Regards,

Rob van westrop
Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk


----------



## Movinup2014 (Feb 16, 2014)

membrane said:


> I have this exact machine from this company. It's garbage. Mine has been sitting broken after only been used sparingly.


I want to start a side business/hobby out of my home. Would you still recommend staying away from this machine or would it be ok for personal use.

Thanks

Sue


----------



## mapleleaf3 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all,

New to this forum.

Has any had experience with this machine in particular: 3D Vac-U-Press VP3030, View vacuum, Photo USA Product Details from Photo USA Electronic Graphic Inc. on Alibaba.com

I cannot for the life of me find a single review.

Best,
Mike in Australia


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

no experience with them but think that is this company

PhotoMugs.com - Bundles

maybe you can contact them for referalls to happy customers?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

mapleleaf3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with that particular machine but I've worked with Photo USA in the past and I have always been satisfied with their products and service. They are located in the US, so if you are as well you shouldn't need to order through Alibaba.

Their website is PhotoMugs.com - Coffee Mugs, Promotional Products, Shot Glasses, Beer Mugs, Canvas Bags, Personalized Gifts , Water Bottles


----------



## mapleleaf3 (Apr 29, 2014)

headfirst said:


> I have no experience with that particular machine but I've worked with Photo USA in the past and I have always been satisfied with their products and service. They are located in the US, so if you are as well you shouldn't need to order through Alibaba.
> 
> Their website is PhotoMugs.com - Coffee Mugs, Promotional Products, Shot Glasses, Beer Mugs, Canvas Bags, Personalized Gifts , Water Bottles


Our internal debate is to go with this machine, and use wraps, or spend considerably more (in Australia, just add 1500 to every price quoted in the US) and go with George Knight stuff....in particular... the DC16 with mug/plate attachments.

We tested the waters with the ST-1520 mini 3d vacuum press, and it was disastrous to say the least. After a week of thorough testing, we could only print phone covers, the rest of the machine did not perform to anyone's standard. Anything involving the silicone glass or mug wraps just didn't perform, even after we increased time settings to almost 4 times the recommended value.

So after loosing 700 (product and shipping), with very little support, I'm a bit gun shy to buy anything from Alibaba.

There was another chap who had good success with the vp5060, the vp3030's big brother, but I can't help but be amazed that there are almost no reviews on either machine, and it leaves me sceptical.

What do you think we should do?

Best
Mike


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

mapleleaf3 said:


> Our internal debate is to go with this machine, and use wraps, or spend considerably more (in Australia, just add 1500 to every price quoted in the US) and go with George Knight stuff....in particular... the DC16 with mug/plate attachments.
> 
> We tested the waters with the ST-1520 mini 3d vacuum press, and it was disastrous to say the least. After a week of thorough testing, we could only print phone covers, the rest of the machine did not perform to anyone's standard. Anything involving the silicone glass or mug wraps just didn't perform, even after we increased time settings to almost 4 times the recommended value.
> 
> ...



I used PhotoUSA's machine at ISS Long Beach and it seemed to work pretty well. I would recommend going to a tradeshow and using the machine before you buy it. Had I not used it myself at that show I wouldn't have ever given it any thought as it uses heating coils and not IR lamps.

Every good vacuum sublimator I've used uses IR bulbs instead of coils. That has always been my advice; go with IR not coils, but the photomugs machine worked.


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

3d sublimation printing for phone cases has two methods, using paper or film, paper machine cost less than film but poor quality, high defective rate and more labor cost, if you calculate your labor cost, defective rate, then paper machine definitely cost more than film system.


----------

